# WANT TO START SALTWATER TANK



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

IM GONNA DO PRETTY SOON A SALTWATER TANK FOR MY WIFE (A 55 GALLON) ARE THEIR ANY AGGRESIVE SALTWATER FISH 1ST OF ALL THAT CAN GO IN A 55 GALLON 2ND WHAS SOME GOOD SALTWATER FISH THAT CAN GO IN THE TANK I KNOW SHE WANTS A CLOWN FISH(DAMN NEMO MOVIE) BUT IM WONDERING WHAT OTHER FISH(VERY COLORFUL) COULD GO IN THERE THX


----------



## Raytee510 (Dec 1, 2003)

You have to be careful as to the number of fish you put in that tank. A 55 gallon is considered a small SW tank. Much different from fresh. The water quality can deteriorate very quickly depending on the type of filtration you have. You cant put many fish with a clown. They love anenomes. Maby a small wrasse, blenny, or something like that. Here is a picture of my 300gallon SW. Full shot

Some fish

My shark


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

omg ray.. thats a nice tank dude.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im not sure i want anenomes cause if im right of course they need reef and reef is alittle much for me ok well maybe i should go with a 100 then ? and if u got any pics of these fish please show if u can thx again for the help bro


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Raytee510 said:


> You cant put many fish with a clown. They love anenomes. Maby a small wrasse, blenny, or something like that.


 clowns are relatively peaceful fish, you'll see agression between different species of clowns, but generally they are peaceful, so there's a number of other peaceful fish you can put with them. If you want agressive fish, i'd stay away from clowns
some possibilities that crossed my mind
~a damsel, i like blue damsels, they only get like 2 and a half inches. (people often put more then one damsels together, and they are fine as juvenials, but as adults, damsels perfer to be solitary, but might be ok with a large amount of hiding spots)








~chromis(in the damselfish family), these are great, peaceful, hearty fish that do best in groups of three or more b/c they shoul








~six line wrasse, but i wouldn't use him as a starter fish, wait for your cycle to be completed









you don't have to have a full blown reef to have anemones. you do have to have strong light, an established tank, and good water quality


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

if you want anenomes than you cant have aggressive fish...............

even though i think triggers are more aggressive than piranhas.......... (i love my p's!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

get a trigger... CLOWN trigger.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

get a scorpion fish and a sea goblin

oh and also a snowflake eel and amybe also puffer fish man


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx giys what about that fish in nemo dorii what kind is that and what are some aggresive saltwater species besides damsels i heard there mean but beside them


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> thx giys what about that fish in nemo dorii what kind is that and what are some aggresive saltwater species besides damsels i heard there mean but beside them


 i think the fish dori gets huge man









i think it is a tang to


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> thx giys what about that fish in nemo dorii what kind is that and what are some aggresive saltwater species besides damsels i heard there mean but beside them


 Pacific blue tang, also know as Hepatus Tang. they can get up to a foot. they are peaceful. If you want agressive fish you can't have clowns. some agressive/semi-agressive fish are triggers, puffers, lions. These fish generally get big (there are some species that stay smaller). You couldn't put many in a 55.

oh and it's nice to see you not typing in caps, it always makes me feel like you're shouting at me


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice Leopard Shark (_Triakis __semifasciata_).
You do realize it is going to seriously outgrow the 300 gallon tank right?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hope you can care for it, it looks cool!
Crockeeper, (off topic) what are all of those kangi symbols at the bottom of your signature?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

LOL, Acestro, it is a list of some of the taxa I keep...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just another thing

if you want to kinda have a cool animal in the tank that cost $40 and has to be kept in one of those little reptile cages in side the aqaurium then get an octopus

i swear these are the coolest things to see in real life but they will escape easly out of a tank and also kill and eat all of your fish

but it only lives about a year to but it is a super sweet fish man









start small and go big


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > thx giys what about that fish in nemo dorii what kind is that and what are some aggresive saltwater species besides damsels i heard there mean but beside them
> ...


 i would never shout at u honey







lol thx btw for the info


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Nice Leopard Shark (_Triakis __semifasciata_).
> You do realize it is going to seriously outgrow the 300 gallon tank right?


 out grow a 300 gallon? how big it get?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Leopard Shark (_Triakis __semifasciata_).
> ...


 6 to 7 feet..


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Nice Leopard Shark (_Triakis __semifasciata_).
> You do realize it is going to seriously outgrow the 300 gallon tank right?


 i'm confused, where did that come from? Did i miss something


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Leopard Shark (_Triakis __semifasciata_).
> ...


 click on ray-tee posts..he has pictures of his fish and tank


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > CrocKeeper said:
> ...










gotchya, thanks


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

phensway said:


> if you want anenomes than you cant have aggressive fish...............
> 
> even though i think triggers are more aggressive than piranhas.......... (i love my p's!!!!!!!!!!!)


 Why not?

There is no reason you can't have an anemone with aggressive fish. Anemones are naturally protected. They'll be fine. The same reason that clowns seek them out as homes is the same reason that other fish stay away from anemones.

Also, aggression depends on the trigger. Clowns and queens are VERY aggressive, but conversely, ****** tend to be more peaceful.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i think cause i want the best of both worlds ill get a 100 at the least and get anemones and clown fish so they can live in them and gte some triggers and the tang any other suggestions thx guys ur help has narrowed it down alot and my wife is gonna flip once she sees it


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Now that is just a little misguided. you can't have the clowns with the trigger. You're asking for trouble.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Clay said:


> Now that is just a little misguided. you can't have the clowns with the trigger. You're asking for trouble.


 EVEN IF THE CLOWNS LIVE IN THE ANEMONE ? WOUDLNT THAT PROTECT IT FROM OTHER FISH?


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is just a little misguided. you can't have the clowns with the trigger. You're asking for trouble.
> ...


 you cant really guarentee anything. Clowns will host in the anenome, spending some time in it, but they don't stay in it all the time. Changes are he may get picked on. When there are large differences in agression, sometime the less agressive fish ends up not being able to get enough food. 
Clowns are semi-agressive. Of coarse some people have probably had luck keeping these fish together, But as a beginner do you really wanna experiment with fish compatability? When you first set up your first piranha tank did you try mixing serra's and pygo's? sure people have done it, but's it's not the generally acceptaded norm. 
as a beginner with a new tank, stick with either agressive, or non/semi imo


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Clay said:
> ...


 THX ALOT I GUESS ILL GO WITH JUST CLOWNS AND THAT TANG THING and maybe some crabs and stuff can triggers go in there too?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is just a little misguided. you can't have the clowns with the trigger. You're asking for trouble.
> ...


 it's a crap shoot. Maybe, maybe not. You can probably do it, but it will certainly depend on the level of agreeion displayed by your fish. Clowns are generally defensive in their homes; they will even try to chase away divers who come to close. You will probably be fine, but be prepared in the off chance that it does not work out for you.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>EVEN IF THE CLOWNS LIVE IN THE ANEMONE ?

there is no guarantee that your clown will host.. However if it feels threatened probably but again you never know. My two ocellaris clowns (nemos)
are not interested at all, pretty frustrating needless to say especially knowing that I chose one at LFS that was in the bloody anemone!

Some folks say that for this reason is better to buy wild clown but again it is clowns decision, it might swim straight for it or might wonder for months before decide to host or not at all... strange..


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Are you getting percula clowns? I have two and they don't need anenomes. They are very happy and hardy. You can buy a dwarf angelfish which are very colorful and perfect for your tank. Hawkfish and royal gramma and purplefirefish are all good fish. Stay away from damselfish they get a little nasty. My saltwater days started with my wife and thats the best and only advise I took. Good luck.....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranhapat said:


> Are you getting percula clowns? I have two and they don't need anenomes. They are very happy and hardy. You can buy a dwarf angelfish which are very colorful and perfect for your tank. Hawkfish and royal gramma and purplefirefish are all good fish. Stay away from damselfish they get a little nasty. My saltwater days started with my wife and thats the best and only advise I took. Good luck.....


 thx bro


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

any sort of trigger would be great in a 55 but there pretty aggressive and not reef freindly - i suggest a pair of picaso triggers becuase they are the least aggressive of the trigger family. but still probably couldn't live with a nemo.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

triggers get big though

a bubble tip anemone and a black clown trigger is what i am doing


----------

